# Ti vs MX



## ponda (20. April 2002)

Hallo ihr da draussen,
ich hab in meinem Pc eine GeForce 3 Ti 200 mit 64 MB
jetzt hab ich aber die möglichkeit eine GeForce 4 MX 460 mit 2 Monitor anschlüssen und ebenfalls 64 MB zu bekommen (umsonst),
soll ich jetzt lieber die 4er einbauen oder meine 3er behalten( wegen Ti)???


THX ponda


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2002)

*hihi*, welche auch immer Du einbaust, die die übrig bleibt kannste mir zuschicken *smile*

Würde vom Einbau zur GeForce 4 MX 460 mit 2 Monitor tendieren, aber ist -ohne Gewähr- *was*


----------



## cassiopeia (7. Mai 2002)

naja-ich verabscheue sowieso die mx-da kannste wirklich besser die ti drinlassen...was willst du eigentlich mit zwei monitoren?


----------



## Trymon (8. Mai 2002)

Kommt darauf an was dir wichtiger ist die 2 Monitore oder eine gute Grafikkarte. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur GeForce 3 raten, da laut Testberichten sogar die GeForce 2 GTS besser ist als die 4 MX.


----------



## Mr.Mista (9. Mai 2002)

*Vergleich*

http://www.rivastation.com/review/geforce4/geforce4_03.htm

Hier vergleich mal Ti 200 mit MX 460...

Ich würde die Ti nehmen...
hab se mir nämlich vor n paar tagen gekauft.. abe mit 128 MB ;-) 

MX... ich glaub da hats auch kein Pixelshader... bei Ti schon...

Und 2 Monitore brauchste sowieso net...

::Mr.Mista::


----------



## nils11 (9. Mai 2002)

*hm...*

also die mx kannst du dir sparen. die dinger sind ja gerade mal so schnell wie ne geforce 2. wenn nicht sogar langsamer.

mein tipp: warte etwas und kauf dir dann ne ordentliche geforce 4 ti 4600.

falls du aber nicht soviel geld ausgeben willst, schau dir mal die radeon 8500, oder die radeon 7500 von ati an. die sind im preis-leistungs-verhältnis momentan unschlagbar.


----------



## Moartel (9. Mai 2002)

Wenn du die 2 Monitoranschlüsse brauchst musst du wohl oder übel die MX drinlassen. Liegt von der Grafikpower ca. am Niveau einer GF2 Ti.

Die GF3 Ti200 ist von der Grafikpower deutlich besser, ich würde die unbedingt hernehmen.


----------

